# Kicking Horse for Intermediate Riders? Is it too difficult?



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going with a group of friends to Banff. We are going to do 1 day at Lake Louise, 1 day at Sunshine Village and was suggested on this board to do a day at Kicking Horse.

We consider ourselves mid-to-high intermediate riders, but i'm concerned that Kicking Horse would be too difficult for us. 

Although I like the challenge i'm more worried for the females in our group who are not as strong and confident.

A black run over here would probably be a blue over there.

We're all too used to the "ice coast" i'm hoping that all that riding in the east would make us more confident to handle the powder in the west. At least if we fall it wouldn't hurt as much as we're used to, unless its a tree or a rock.


Thanks


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Skip Sunshine (google sunshine ski patrol fired)... go to Kicking Horse instead.

Kicking Horse is great, there is a lot of terrain, and always a safe way down. It may be a it steeper, but it's never as icy as Louise.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

if you're worried about the girls, then i would skip sunshine. simply for the fact that it has a lot of flat spots or uphill spots that require you getting a lot of speed to make it. Most of the girls that I bring there hate it and love louise. Where as I love sunshine cause there's lots of good jumps and things if you know where to look.

In terms of kicking horse, there are some pretty good runs that you can stay on up Pioneer chair. I would stay away from stairway to heaven, and the new super bowl though. 

Runs like Grizzly Paw, Kicking Horse, and Wiley Coyote are really fun as intermediate riders. Not too many moguls for you to tackle.

Kicking Horse is HIGHLY recommended! Kicking Horse > Sunshine> Louise imo. for you, I might suggest Kicking Horse > Louise and then as previously stated, skip sunshine.

Have fun!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Zee said:


> Skip Sunshine (google sunshine ski patrol fired)...


I just read some threads on other forums. We will probably be staying away from Sunshine now. So now what should we do? Should we do an extra day in Kicking horse or LL? We wanted to also enjoy the scenery in Banff as well.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

zeeden said:


> We consider ourselves mid-to-high intermediate riders, but i'm concerned that Kicking Horse would be too difficult for us.
> 
> Although I like the challenge i'm more worried for the females in our group who are not as strong and confident.


Go to Kicking Horse.

There is an easy cat track into Crystal Bowl for less confident riders Once in the bowl, there's acres of fun, but not intimidating, terrain to play in. They don't have to do the chutes to get into that bowl. Below the tree line there are lots of nice blue runs paralleling blacks runs. You do the black, they do the blue, meet them at the junction. Kicking Horse and Wiley Coyote are two nice and long blue cruisers that your whole group will enjoy.

For a day-trip or a weekend, there is lots for for newer riders to do and you don't even have to split up. Higher end riders can drop into that bowl on some great chutes while the girls can take the cat track around and come in on the gentler side. You're never really out of sight of each other and you can meet up in the bowl and ride out together. They might not want to do the other bowls as the way into those is intimidating for the less experienced, but they could do laps in Crystal Bowl all weekend and not get bored.

I spent a week there in January with a mixed group ranging from hardcore riders/heli-skiers to mid-range East Coast intermediates. The place is so freakin' huge that everyone had lots of skill appropriate terrain to ride.

Put it this way: we passed someone's 70 year old Grandma taking a private ski lesson (her first time on skis) at the very top of Crystal Bowl. And then saw her again that afternoon by herself with a big freakin' grin on her face.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Since I've been reading good things about Kickinghorse I don't think 1 day is enough.

We were planning to do 2 days in Banff and 1 Day in Kicking horse. We planned day off from boarding before heading up to Kickinghorse, now we're debating whether or not we should just board 4 days in a row. 2 days in Banff and 2 days in Kickinghorse

Not sure if we can handle it, we're in our late 20's and not too out of shape. I've done 3 days in a row before with the help of some advil for pain relief haha. But thats 3 days in Vermont. I have a feeling it will be a lot more work in powder.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

It's all going to depend on conditions. When are you coming? 

Both the Lake and the Horse are awesome places to ride. I would maybe look at doing the Horse first while you are fresh and hitting the Lake at the end.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

zeeden said:


> Since I've been reading good things about Kickinghorse I don't think 1 day is enough.
> 
> Not sure if we can handle it, we're in our late 20's and not too out of shape. I've done 3 days in a row before with the help of some advil for pain relief haha. But thats 3 days in Vermont. I have a feeling it will be a lot more work in powder.


Hey, I'm the same as you, but twice your age  I did 6 days in the powder, where 3 days on east coast ice thrashes my legs.

Here's what you should do: If you're coming out of Calgary, hit up a costco (there's one near the airport). Buy all the tickets you need at almost 1/2 price. 6 of us bought $2300 worth of tickets on one $50 membership, saving $2000. If you don't use them, you can take them back for a full cash refund! Warning: Costco takes interac, but not credit cards so make sure your daily limit can handle it.

Plan on riding both days at KH. Do the first day for sure. If your legs can't handle it for day 2, then take that as your day off. At least you'll know what you're missing out on. It would suck to take the day off and then discover the place on day 2 and wish you had an extra day to ride.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bones said:


> Hey, I'm the same as you, but twice your age  I did 6 days in the powder, where 3 days on east coast ice thrashes my legs.
> 
> Here's what you should do: If you're coming out of Calgary, hit up a costco (there's one near the airport). Buy all the tickets you need at almost 1/2 price. 6 of us bought $2300 worth of tickets on one $50 membership, saving $2000. If you don't use them, you can take them back for a full cash refund! Warning: Costco takes interac, but not credit cards so make sure your daily limit can handle it.
> 
> Plan on riding both days at KH. Do the first day for sure. If your legs can't handle it for day 2, then take that as your day off. At least you'll know what you're missing out on. It would suck to take the day off and then discover the place on day 2 and wish you had an extra day to ride.


Costco accepts AMEX in store.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

roremc said:


> It's all going to depend on conditions. When are you coming?
> 
> Both the Lake and the Horse are awesome places to ride. I would maybe look at doing the Horse first while you are fresh and hitting the Lake at the end.


We will be coming during the last week of March.

I wish we can do Horse first but because of our time constraints its going to be hard. We are squeezing in some sightseeing in Banff wherever we can too. Most likely just the Gondola at Sulphur Mountain and taking pictures at Lake Moraine after a day at Louise.

I guess we'll take it easy at Louise then turn it up at Kicking Horse. :laugh:

Any ideas how much the lift tickets are for KH and Louise are at Costco?




Bones said:


> Hey, I'm the same as you, but twice your age  I did 6 days in the powder, where 3 days on east coast ice thrashes my legs.
> 
> 
> Here's what you should do: If you're coming out of Calgary, hit up a costco (there's one near the airport). Buy all the tickets you need at almost 1/2 price. 6 of us bought $2300 worth of tickets on one $50 membership, saving $2000. If you don't use them, you can take them back for a full cash refund! Warning: Costco takes interac, but not credit cards so make sure your daily limit can handle it.
> ...


Awesome ideas. We only have 4 full days and those full days we will be Snowboarding. We arrive at the airport at 10:00 AM on a Saturday. We have 2 for 1 coupons that we can only use on Sunday so we will ride for half price that day. 

We will stop by Costco and buy lift tickets for the 2nd day at Louise and the 2 other days at Kicking Horse.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

zeeden said:


> Any ideas how much the lift tickets are for KH and Louise are at Costco?


We paid $1694.16 for 34 tickets, so $49.83 each, taxes included, sold in pairs . You need to return unused ones in pairs, so if you have a single left over, sell it at KH.

We didn't buy Lake Louise tickets, so I only glanced at the price. Maybe $5 or $10 more.

Best deal going for non-residents. I spent 3 months surfing for better deals prior to our trip and couldn't top it.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If you are going to Sunshine or the Lake I would not worry about the Banff gondola. The view is better from the top of the Divide chair at Sunshine or from the top of any of the lifts on the frontside of the lake. The road to Moraine lake will still be closed while you are here. Plus the lake drains out over the winter and doesn't fill up again until the snow melts back into it. You should be able to skate on Lake Louise at that time if it stays cool.

Kicking Horse could be sketch by the last week of March. Keep an eye on Kicking Horse 6 Day Snow Forecast & Skiing Weather for 1818 m

You want to be looking at more the temp than the snowfall. The top may be ok but the bottom could be shit by then. If they get a storm rolling though it may be worth the trip otherwise I would stick to the Lake or Sunshine. Sunshine usually has great snow late March/early April. If it hasn't snowed at the horse is awhile and it gets soft you won't enjoy it.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately we already booked the Ramada in Golden BC and we cant really cancel because of a special rate. In case Kickinghorse's conditions aren't the greatest can you guys suggest other nearby resorts? How are conditions at Revelstoke at the end of march?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Revi will be in the same boat as the horse. Again it may cool off and you will get some snow. Hard to say. It is 6 c there at the moment. Having said that its the horse so its going to be fun no matter what. You may just not see it at its best which means you will have to come back next Jan!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

zeeden said:


> In case Kickinghorse's conditions aren't the greatest can you guys suggest other nearby resorts? How are conditions at Revelstoke at the end of march?


If KH isn't great, then nothing around will be much better. That said, the upper bowls are where you want to be anyway and you'll have fun.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Banff is a nice town... if ur a guy you will have seen enough from your car. Don't waste time going in to 25 shops that all sell the same tourist crap. Hills close around 4 so you will have plenty of time to see the town at night. As was said before the lifts get you to the best views. Unless you want to try dog sledging or something like that just go ride.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Would like the hear your thoughts on the horse and pics if you have them?


----------

